# Do you express the anal glands?



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

This is kind of a gross subject I guess, but I'm interested to know. Do you have your dogs anal glands expressed? Last sunday morning I noticed that the side of CoCo's rectum looked kind of red and swollen. I thought maybe he was having an allergic reaction, wasn't sure. I had to go to work that day, and when I returned, it looked much worse. Then I decided it couldn't wait until monday, so I rushed him to emergency. On the way there, it ruptured or something, and blood and pus came out. The vet said he had an anal sac abscess. They had to put him under, flush it all out, and they gave him a strong antibiotic. The vet said the anal glands should express themselves, but for whatever reason they didn't. She was unclear as to why CoCo might have had this problem. 

My question is, do you guys believe in having them expressed regularly or just watch closely in case of a problem?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CoCo said:


> My question is, do you guys believe in having them expressed regularly or just watch closely in case of a problem?


Depends on the dog. I had a Golden Retriever that needed it ever few months. I could tell when it was time because she would pay too much attention back there.

Dogs express their own anal glands when they have a bowel movement. If the BM is too soft, it won't do it. When I changed my Golden to raw, she never had to have it done again. Raw BMs are usually very solid but it depends on how much bone they have been fed.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*I understand completely!lol*

HI,and nice to meet you coco,my cockerspaniel has this problem alot.

dragging her butt,has to have anal glands done at least once a month.
I do give her pumpkin and green beans,it helps some,but I just think different dogs are prone to this.
Actually,I used bagbalm on her butt,I know gross subject for a early sunday morning ,but ,its true lol.
This worked good,relieves her itch,I have 5 furbabies and the cockerspaniel has the Most problems lol.IF it isnt her ears its her butt !lol,But,anyways,much success with your furbaby.
I hope I helped a bit,have a safe day,nez


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Baby has this problem and I had the vet show me how to do it myself. I am going to do the pumpkin and green beans, which she loves. And use the bag balm instead of the jelly the vet sells me. Will let you know if it helps.


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

I express my dogs anal glands, I have never seen them drag their butts. I just do it before it would happen. The last thing I need is for them to get an infection and spend to much money on a vet bill.. 
Its real easy and fast to do, I do it every other month.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, but you have got to admit, it sure does stink!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

lol, Yep it sure does stink


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I have done the pumpkin for about a month now, maybe a bit less. I put green beans in when I have some on hand.
In the first 2 weeks once a week I gave a RMB in place of a meal. She got the pumpkin every morning in her kibble.
She did stop dragging, and I was wondering if it was the pumpkin or RMB. 
I think maybe a combo, because I didn't give her another bone for about a week and a half, and this morning saw her dragging her butt again. Am still giving pumpkin.
So, today, is expressing day, and tomorrow, she will have another RMB. 
Just to update!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> So, today, is expressing day, and tomorrow, she will have another RMB.
> Just to update!


Try giving the RMB before you express and maybe it won't be necessary.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I had read this RawFedDogs before I did the dirty, but hopefully I won't have to do that anymore. We are switching soon, so maybe the problem will be solved!


----------

